# Mid-priced forks for heavy team - what's out there?



## gg_cole (Nov 15, 2016)

Have been riding around on a set of Marzocchi DJ3s for a few months, it's time to upgrade, but what's out there in both tandem rated and tandem "strong enough" forks that won't break the budget?

Mainly using the tandem in shorter adventure races, lots of firetrail, some bitumen, occasionally some single track. Plenty of climbing, so lockout would be good. Team weight with gear: approx 170kg (385 lb).

Was looking at the Marzocchi 55s and 66, can the travel be reduced down to 100-120mm. Would the 55s handle that sort of team weight?

Current build is a bit of a parts bin special, if it gets enough use will upgrade in the future, but don't want to spend a whole lot of money on something that only gets ridden once a month. At the moment it feels like the forks and weight are the only items holding it back.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

To get the best suggestions, can you post what is it about the DJ fork that makes you want to change it?


----------



## gg_cole (Nov 15, 2016)

It's a 2010 DJ3, so only adjustment is mechanical preload on the coil. I guess the biggest thing missing for the style of riding I'm doing is a lockout for the climbs, ideally remote lockout. 
I know there's limited options for 20mm axle/tandem capable/short travel forks, so I've been looking through some of the mods that can be done on the DJ series. Could probably work well enough to get me through to the point where it's time to decide if a new frame/fork is justified, but given the requirement to handle both long and short climbs, would really like some way to lockout (or at least stiffen it right up on the fly).


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

If we were your teams weight we would use a double crown fork. For a single crown fork the Fox 36 e-bike (speed pedalelec) fork is the strongest I know of. It's not cheap though.


----------



## Jbull (Jan 17, 2017)

MRP makes tandem rated suspension forks that easily adjust to shorter (100ish mm) than is currently typical of heavy duty downhill grade forks that would be up to the task of your teams weight. We are also about 385lbs combined and i am also considering options. 
Please let us know what you go with and how it works for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Recent 55s are 35mm sanctions. I have one on my single bike and it's a nice fork. No lock out on my version, but it was $300 new on clearance a few years ago, so who am I to complain?

We used to run an older Marz 66SL that had 35mm stanctions and it took our abuse; we're also a heavier team at ~360 with gear. Small square hits would flex it a bit and when it died I changed it out for a 2011 66EVO on 38mm stanctions. It's at the stock height, so not what you're looking for, but will definitely take the abuse.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Jbull said:


> MRP makes tandem rated suspension forks that easily adjust to shorter (100ish mm) than is currently typical of heavy duty downhill grade forks that would be up to the task of your teams weight. We are also about 385lbs combined and i am also considering options.
> Please let us know what you go with and how it works for you


I'm looking for fork options for my 365lb Clydesdale buddy...

Which MRP forks are „tandem" rated? I'm not seeing it on their website...


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

J_Westy said:


> I'm looking for fork options for my 365lb Clydesdale buddy...
> 
> Which MRP forks are „tandem" rated? I'm not seeing it on their website...


Try here: Forks | Product categories | MTB Tandems


----------



## Jbull (Jan 17, 2017)

J_Westy said:


> I'm looking for fork options for my 365lb Clydesdale buddy...
> 
> Which MRP forks are „tandem" rated? I'm not seeing it on their website...


I contacted mrp recently asking about using the ribbon coil vs the ribbon with air. The response I got was that the air ribbon was recommended for tandem use

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

unikid28 said:


> Try here: Forks | Product categories | MTB Tandems





Jbull said:


> I contacted mrp recently asking about using the ribbon coil vs the ribbon with air. The response I got was that the air ribbon was recommended for tandem use


Thanks -- somehow I missed that from my phone browser.

Does anybody know if a 27+ tire will fit on the Stoke?

And I don't see anything about "ribbon" -- what does that mean?

Edit: Now I see it on the main mrt site:

Tandem Site: Forks | Product categories | MTB Tandems
Regular Site: https://www.mrpbike.com/

So why don't the Loop and the Stoke show up on the mrp site? Does mtbtandems do some modifications?


----------



## Jbull (Jan 17, 2017)

J_Westy said:


> Thanks -- somehow I missed that from my phone browser.
> 
> Does anybody know if a 27+ tire will fit on the Stoke?
> 
> ...


I still see the stoke and loop on the MRP site... give them a call or send email. They are a small company with excellent service reputation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

